# How much to feed when mixing



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I have read a couple of posts on here about feeding 6 to 8 % of weight for puppies.

I am feeding a mix of kibble, raw and wet food as this seems to be the best for Baxter.

He was 7kg a week ago. I am giving 100g kibble (James Wellbeloved) and 195g wet (Naturediet) and 160g raw (Natures Menu) for his 3 meals a day. Is this right? I presume 6% of 7kg is 420g and 8% is 560g so somewhere in between is ok. Have I got my maths right?

He doesn't always eat all his meals so presume he is eating enough but concerned because I can see his ribs more than I should.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I think percent of weight guideline is only for 100% raw feeders. Out of curiosity why ate you feeding such a variety? As long as the pup looks healthy I wouldn't worry about whether you're feeding enough.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your reply.

I changed from just Kibble because he wasn't eating much and becoming thin. He is a fussy eater and seems to get bored of the same thing. I am finding as the days go on that I'm not doing the 3 different meals every day. Mainly 2 kibble and 1 wet or 1 raw.

He is now eating much better having the one different meal a day but still finding I am having to add a raw egg now and again to make him eat the kibble.

He has adapted well, poo's are much firmer and less often now as well and also less smelly. Also noticed his coat is a bit shinier 

I was planning on just using kibble but after posting on here the raw food was recommended so originally was going to wean him totally on that but he is enjoying the Naturediet wet food so much that I plan to keep that on the menu too.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

SteelCityDozer is right the 6 - 8% is a general quideline for raw feeding. It is very difficult to split this between kibble, wet and raw. Kibble is usually very concentrated and therefore you feed less weight, where as with raw or wet you feed more quantity.

I would go bye how your dog looks. Increase whatever you are feeding gradually until he begins to put weight on.

Don't forget your puppy is growing very fast at the moment and you will need to increase his food every week or so. The best quideline for feeding is how he looks, not what is on the packet.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you!

I am going by him now, he leaves what he doesn't want so I don't think there is a risk of overfeeding and if he gobbles it all up and looks like he wants more then I am giving it to him. I think he is ok, you can see his ribs some of the time but not all of the time, more when he is curled up or when moving round to scratch etc.


----------

